# How do I opt out of receiving delivery requests



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't think I opted in but got a message that said I will receive delivery requests now. How do I opt out?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Go to Help section on your app, email them


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks I did that and they resolved the issue.


----------

